# up dated piccy's



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are now 6 weeks old and eat like mad


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

oh my god they are so cute


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh my they are just gorgeousssssssssss


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

it looks like a jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Amazing pic's


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah i would like to keep them all as well


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> can't wait to see the next installments on the pics


got some more but not uploaded as of yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my goodness they are just sooooooo cute, beautiful,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

were getting there 

oh this is zak were keeping him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ZAK is just gorgeous, i can see why you are keeping him,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I want one please


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> got to ask have you been tempted to count his spots.
> 
> As a kid we had a dalmation cross lab she was lovley we used to sit and try count the spots (there wasn't much on tv at the time)


would be easy on zac but not on any of the others 
sprink's my old boy got thousands on him


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ZAK is just gorgeous, i can see why you are keeping him,


his got lovely markings best ive seen for a long time in and out the ring 
then it might be his mine lol

but to me all dogs are lovely


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> feel free to come to the naughty step my dear


thanks will do can i bring a naughty piccy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

ohhh carollll, thats one hell of a picture, loved the first one loads.
they are all so gorgeous, ive been looking at the pups and thinking to meself, if could pick one, who would it be?
i picked...then i picked again..changed me mind and picked again, there is no way i could make up my mind as to who i would pick, ild be at ur house all blooming day making me mind up.

ps.. I WANT 1


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they're gorgeous


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

real cute


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> ohhh carollll, thats one hell of a picture, loved the first one loads.
> they are all so gorgeous, ive been looking at the pups and thinking to meself, if could pick one, who would it be?
> i picked...then i picked again..changed me mind and picked again, there is no way i could make up my mind as to who i would pick, ild be at ur house all blooming day making me mind up.
> 
> ps.. I WANT 1


hi loe they are all lovely thats the trouble and very good temperments as well

they all have homes to go to gonna miss them when they go 

love the bullies loe would have one myself they are one of my fav dogs trouble is few other breeds i would like as well 
end up with loads


----------

